# Throbbing anus



## IBD Ahoy (Apr 18, 2011)

My apologies for the rather personal and mature nature of this post, but what better place to ask than via relative anonymity of the internet.  Does anyone else ever get a throbbing anus after they've had diarrhea?  Mine can throb for up to ten minutes and I'm just curious what the heck is going on physiologically.


----------



## Crohn'sFor Life (Apr 18, 2011)

Throbbing pain? Or just throbbing?

Sometimes my lower abdomen will twitch uncontrollably for no reason.
And most times my colon will feel raw after I poop.


----------



## bobtheman (Apr 19, 2011)

yeah i get that in every flare. i always have perianal pain and both times it got to the point where i couldnt even sit down anymore it hurt so much, even on the softest cushion. it sucks :/ i have lots of inflammation and fistulas in my rectum and colon though, thats probably why, and yes it hurts so much more after using the bathroom


----------



## Astra (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes, me!
My doc examined it and called it 'over use'
And I said 'No shit Sherlock!'

I have a name for it, Ani Levator Syndrome.
I have begun massaging mine, and it works!

Absolutely no sniggers you lot! This is bloody serious ya know!


----------



## David (Apr 20, 2011)

Astra101 said:


> I have begun massaging mine, and it works!


I really am being serious when I'm asking you to elaborate.  You massage it when it's throbbing just on occasion?


----------



## silveyk (Apr 21, 2011)

Ahoy,

It sounds like you are suffering from Tenesmus. One definition is "the feeling that you constantly need to pass stools, even though your bowels are already empty. It may involve straining, pain, and cramping." I think of tenesmus as more a spasming of the distal colon or rectum. It is relatively common in IBD sufferers. If your throbbing spasm is upsetting to you, you could try taking an antispasmodic like Bentyl (Dicyclomine) or Hyomax (hyoscyamine). These drugs also help with cramping caused by diarrhea.

Dr. S (spouse of a Crohn's sufferer)


----------



## Keona (Apr 21, 2011)

for real...I read once where you can use a tennis ball to massage it...   

	
	
		
		
	


	




I havent done that 

BUT I do sit on a heating pad and it helps...


----------



## Astra (Apr 21, 2011)

David, yes I massage my bum and buttocks when it throbs!
It does work immediately. 

read about it here

http://www.healthscout.com/ency/68/373/main.html


----------



## bpragash (Oct 19, 2015)

I have this throbbing pain. I have been diagnosed having Crohns this July'15. It was a shock. I was a healthy person. I had sudden but tolerate-able pain. Went to doc and they doubted it as apendicitis. Went to Theatre for appendicitis but during the surgery they found its Crohns and they removed part of my Terminal Ileam and ascending Colon. I never had diarhea or prior Symptoms or family history. 

but after the surgery its like living in Hell. Having frequent diarhea. Bloody stool. throbbing Pain after diarhea. The problem is i have not said this to my parents. Have been managing on own in a foreign country. No Shoulders to lye when i need to cry. I just finished studies. Having lost hopes of future I am unable to have ambition and work towards it.


----------



## ronroush7 (Oct 19, 2015)

I hope you feel better soon.

 2


----------



## David (Oct 24, 2015)

bpragash, how long has it been since the surgery?  Are you on any medications?


----------



## Fernando1 (Oct 27, 2015)

A sitz bath with warm water in the tub about 4 inches high will relax it, twice a day. I was given Flexeril for this, a heavy duty relaxasant but you will feel grogy when taking it. Finally there is Prax lotion (special order in the pharmacy for $40) which contains pramoxine an anasthetic, works wonders. Calmoseptine available in Amazon relieves the itching.


----------

